# Female insight on male circumcision



## geek down

I'd like some of the TAM ladies to give me their feelings on male circumcision. I want to add and STRESS that I am omitting religious circumsicion in the case of adult males or those adults that want to have it done. ALSO I am ommitting the operation because of medical reasons.. NOTE!! I'm not attacking anyone here.. I've just been talking about this in IC and I want some opinions on it.

1. I feel like I was born 'wrong' and had to have my foreskin removed to make me 'acceptable' to the opposite sex. It wasn't my decision and I feel mutilated for no good reason. If this was a female circumcision, they call it mutilation.. Why is it a societal accepted norm to cut our young boys without their approval. Incidently there is no real evidence for either side of the argument that says its either better to or better not too.. Both sides are pretty equal in their non-answers

2. Has anyone watched a newborn being circumcised? Its possitively BRUTAL!!. You can hear the poor kid screaming!! Why is this allowed, but there are laws condemning female circumcision..

3. If the man wants to get it done, I have no problem with that, but why are we allowing our young boys to go through a procedure that they may not have wanted? Shouldn't they have the final say over their bodies?? And if they are old enough and want to do it then let them.. But involentary circumcision is tantamount to mutilation!.

4. Do women actually prefer a cut man over and uncut one, and why? If you prefer it, why do you feel men need to cut themselves to make you happy with their bodies. 

5. Did you circumcise your son when he was an infant? and did you talk to him when he got older to see if its what HE would have done? If he says he would not have done it, how can you justify it?

My opinion about MY own circumcision is I WANT MY FORESKIN BACK!! I feel I was wronged and allowed to experience a diminished sexual experience, just for the aesthetic look. I've felt that I am not a complete man because I had someone who with all honorable and good intentions had my penis cut without my approval. I do feel resentment for being forced to live my life without a complete penis. I cannot watch that video without breaking down and sobbing.


Please.. I'm not attacking.. I just want some personal input on what I feel is a traumatic event that has caused me to have a negative body image of myself.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I like to research everything near to death before I get a procedure done...I want the facts, I want to know why this was started, what it means, what are the risks, all of it, I don't like being clueless...especially about something surgical. 

For example... I researched so much about vaccines that I was telling my Peditrician that I wanted injectable Polio for my babies when they were routinely giving oral polio - I knew that option existed & it had lower statistics of problems. A few years later, they make the Injectable routine for all children. 

I researched circumcision as well, all the pros & cons.. before I allowed my 1st son to get it done. I was convinced it is "cleaner" with the chance of less infection and /or infectious diseases as he grew older, and let's say --by chance -he wasn't the most shower prone boy, it's not like I am going to bath him his whole life. Plus his father was, never an issue. They say men loose a little sensitivity there, but one thing is for certain, it ain't enough to keep a young boy from masterbating 3 times a day plus .... so circumcism is not harming his pleasure by any means. 

The risks of being botched by the Peditrician in the hospital seemed much lower risk to me ...in comparison to his possibly getting an infection - or smelling bad -due to not keeping himself clean enough. You must admit -the uncircumsized have more skin to harbor more germs, and that warm environment- could cause some issues. 

Also ...sure babies feel this pain, but does any of them remember it - I've had 5 sons get the procedure, brought to me minutes after it was done, the crying all stopped shorty once I stuck a binky in their mouth. 

The religious stuff is not why I chose circumcism... also I have read stories of women complaing about BJ's due to smell ..it bothers them. Would I want that extra burden to be put on my sons someday - NO, not enough women like to give them now, why add another factor that might turn her off. 

I don't regret choosing circumcision. I have also heard stories of men who got it later in life....because of some of these issues, I am for saving any man that trauma, and getting it over with a few days after birth. 

From what I have read...Female circumcision destroys or very much reduces her pleasure, I would find this cruelty, I think both sexes have the right to enjoy pleasure and sex...and I don't think too many men are complaining they are lacking pleasure from sex...from the cut ! 

It is good we have the choice, I just hope all the boys who aren't won't be asking MOM later in life... why didn't you ? it is a gamble I guess.


----------



## geek down

I am exceptionally clean personal hygeine wise. I shower three to four times a day..

I'm not trying to be mean, but what do you sons think about the choice you made for them? Have you asked them?

The question why didn't you is fundementally different than why did you.. In the first case, the procedure can be done to allow the man what he wants.. in the second case, its already done and gone.. all he can do is live with it.

With the pain comment.. If I give you a shot of a drug that allows you to forget a pain filled procedure, does that make the pain ethically acceptable?


----------



## ocotillo

SimplyAmorous said:


> Also ...sure babies feel this pain, but does any of them remember it


Please, please don't go there....


----------



## that_girl

I would never have a son cut, nor would I care if my husband was cut or not. I knew a few men who weren't cut and it was no different when hard and their penis didn't have issues of being clean. 

My husband is cut, but....I think something went wrong with it because it's like, half way done. Hard to explain. He has quite a bit of skin still and I like it. That skin that is cut off is a good friction maker during sex 

There is nothing on my daughter that I'd want to cut off. I couldn't imagine thinking my son didn't need or want his foreskin. To me, it seems so barbaric. But then again, so does piercing newborn's ears. I know, I'm weird. I don't care what other people do though, I just wouldn't do it to my kiddos.


----------



## 827Aug

I didn't have my son circumcised for the very reason you gave. It's his choice, not mine. Besides I could never find a valid reason to make a poor infant go through that. I'm not big on elective tonsil and gall bladder removal either. There must be a reason humans were created with these parts.


----------



## bkaydezz

ahwwww!!!!!! its definately better health wise to have it removed. you have several yeast infections and shmegma (however you spell it) that can cause many other problems. i think its better as far as that goes. but nothing wrong with wanting to know what your thing looked like with it!


----------



## geek down

The science actually proves that the health benefits are statistically insignificant in our modern society where daily showers are the norm.

Girls get yeast infections too.. and other problems..


----------



## that_girl

Really, that isn't true....the whole "cleanliness" issue isn't really an issue this day and age. Both of my fathers (birth and step) weren't cut, my cousins aren't and neither are my nephews. No one has had penis issues.

And I will say, personally to me, an uncut man feels better than a cut man. Things glide differently. I like that my husband's penis has extra skin, albeit a botched cut.


----------



## that_girl

geek down said:


> The science actually proves that the health benefits are statistically insignificant in our modern society where daily showers are the norm.
> 
> Girls get yeast infections too.. and other problems..


Yea. My daughter got an infection from a bubble bath at her cousin's. Short urethras.


----------



## tacoma

Oddly enough this was a problem when my wife got pregnant.

She mentioned circumcision when she was making plans for the baby to come (Hadn`t even had an ultrasound yet) and I told her we wouldn`t be circumcising him if it was a boy.

She was adamant that we would be, I was adamant that we wouldn`t be and so on.

It got to the point where I told her if she had him circumcised she`d be raising three kids (She had two boys from a previous relationship) alone because I`d be divorcing her.

I believe it`s mutilation.

We had a daughter so that argument went out the window after the ultrasound.


----------



## bkaydezz

well, my ex wasnt and he was a clean person and suffered threw it. and i have heard from other girlfriends about the same issues. everyones body produces ph levels and acidity differently too. so i could take that into consideration! noi arguement there


----------



## geek down

bkaydezz said:


> well, my ex wasnt and he was a clean person and suffered threw it. and i have heard from other girlfriends about the same issues. everyones body produces ph levels and acidity differently too. so i could take that into consideration! noi arguement there


If the particular man has a ph problem or is suffering because of not being cut, then get cut. Its his penis, its his choice.. 

There are problems with the foreskin being to tight and hurting during sex or other problems that can be solved by removing it.

Like the apendix.. We don't actually need it and only remove it when it needs to be removed..Why is this procedure done IF there is no medical reason to have it..without the boys permission that is.


----------



## Anomnom

geek down said:


> 4. Do women actually prefer a cut man over and uncut one, and why? If you prefer it, why do you feel men need to cut themselves to make you happy with their bodies.
> 
> 5. Did you circumcise your son when he was an infant? and did you talk to him when he got older to see if its what HE would have done? If he says he would not have done it, how can you justify it?


I don't really have a preference. I've never had a bad experience with a guy with foreskin due to smell or uncleanliness..I guess the people I've been with were all taught as children how to actually bathe themselves correctly  

I didn't even consider having my son circumsised at birth..you're born with it for a reason..it protects the head and keeps some sensitivity. What right do I have to inflict that pain (however immemorable) on a defenseless newborn with life long impact.


----------



## karma*girl

gd- before I had my son, I was very concerned about this. I did NOT want to do it.

We are SoCal natives, so it's not a nationality or ethnicity thing nor is it a religious choice, but a very, very personal & ethical one.

I am queen of fairness.

I could not stomach the idea that I would be responsible for permanent alteration of another human being without their consent. 

That idea went so against my grain. I would not have any part of it.

We did not find out that what sex our baby was going to be, but for some reason, with this pregnancy my concerns about it mounted to where I was in tears thinking about the possibility of hurting my newborn & taking something so personal & perfect away from him.

I DO NOT ever jump on the band wagon or do things just because they've always been done that way, etc..there are loads of men who operate wonderfully being intact & they clean properly & have incredible sex-lives! 

Essentially, there was zero good reason for us to choose this option.

Our doctor did not flinch when I told her our choice- she said about 40% of her patients opt out of the procedure these days-

Further- the American Academy of Pediatrics no longer recommends the procedure as something that should be routinely done.

I just felt that I spent so long nurturing & growing this amazing being that cutting a part of his body off just seemed absolutely insane to me.

My husband could not argue. Although he is circumcised, they shower together & my son thinks nothing of the difference.

I can say my hubby "runs out of skin" as he says, during certain erections- I believe that's from being circumcised..it's a bit scarred around the tip too.

My son gets enormous erections for a boy with no worry of running out of skin. I cannot imagine his potential as a man, not to mention the foreskin has millions of nerves for even more sensitivity.

How could I elect myself the one to deny him that God-given gift? I am not religious but very spiritual & know he was made the beautiful way he was for very good reason! 

He's amazing & perfect. If he chooses to change himself for his own reasons in the future, he can make that decision for himself.

BTW- that_girl- I don't do the ear piercing either until they say they want it! 

It's just what we felt right with doing- to each his own! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Yea, our insurance dropped coverage of "circumcisions at birth".


----------



## ItMatters

We cut our son mostly due to it being the societal norm. I insisted on watching/being present and cried the whole time (and I am NOT a crier). I would not do it again and had even said a second son would not have been circ'd. Thankfully we had a daughter.

I've never been with an uncut man. Don't have a preference there-


----------



## geek down

I am so sorry that you seen that!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My sons are all happy with their penis's -just had a little chat about this with the 15 yr old...and so is my husband. 

To each their own. 

I don't regret my decision..and if I had another son -I'd do it again. If that offends some here, I am not sure what I can do about that....but that's how I feel. I don't happen to see it as mutilation & destruction. 

Some are against vaccinations too feeling they are all poison, I don't agree, I feel it saves millions of lives, I would not want to live hundreds of yrs ago. There is always 2 camps to any issue...this one is heatfully debated - I know this. And you are all right, the procedure IS declining rapidly... but even those in the Health Field still hold to the benefits, THIS is what speaks TO ME. 

Steep Drop Seen in Circumcisions in U.S. 

How far would you want to go with this, those who are against.... do you feel the RIGHT should be taken off of parents to decide, is this your cause ?? 

On Wed MB it states : 



> *What are the benefits of circumcision*?
> 
> There is some evidence that circumcision has health benefits, including:
> 
> A decreased risk of urinary tract infections.
> 
> A reduced risk of sexually transmitted diseases in men.
> 
> Protection against penile cancer and a reduced risk of cervical cancer in female sex partners.
> 
> Prevention of balanitis (inflammation of the glans) and balanoposthitis (inflammation of the glans and foreskin).
> 
> Prevention of phimosis (the inability to retract the foreskin) and paraphimosis (the inability to return the foreskin to its original location). Sexual Health: Circumcision


Even "Some Evidence" would sway me.


----------



## geek down

Those are all medical reasons..except the STD one, that doesn't make any sense if protection was used..

I'm not attacking your descison.. and THANK-YOU for talking to your son and hubby...

My cause is that I feel mutilated and with my current cancer problems down there, its always in my mind.


----------



## that_girl

I just don't know what I'd cut off my daughter...why would I cut my son?

To each their own, for sure...but definitely not to me.


----------



## bubbly girl

My husband is cut and says he's glad he was. Both our boys were circumcised too.

Like it's been said...to each their own. Personally I like my husband cut.


----------



## bubbly girl

Also, female mutilation is not the same as circumcising a male. It's done in certain countries for malicious reasons...so that the woman loses sensation down there and doesn't enjoy sex. It's their way to make sure a woman never cheats.

If your parents had you circumcised, they did it with good intentions and believed it was for the best. They didn't do it to harm you.


----------



## Caribbean Man

that_girl said:


> R*eally, that isn't true....the whole "cleanliness" issue isn't really an issue this day and age. *Both of my fathers (birth and step) weren't cut, my cousins aren't and neither are my nephews. No one has had penis issues.
> 
> And I will say, personally to me, an uncut man feels better than a cut man. Things glide differently. I like that my husband's penis has extra skin, albeit a botched cut.




I am uncut,
Married 16 years and my wife never even had a yeast infection. This may be because of a number of reasons,she never used antibiotics , diet and last but not least,hygiene.
She does the whole OB/GYN pap smear thing twice yearly.

Added to that,we live in a tropical climate,ideal for all sorts of infections.
I think that circumcision thing is purely tradition.


----------



## norajane

My family is European, and we don't circumcise our boys. I never even realized that people did that sort of thing until I started having sex.

We're also a big, gabby family, and I know all about who had an operation for an undescended testicle and who got their period when, and who has problems with hemorrhoids. If anyone's child had infections or whatnot related to their foreskin, I'd know, and I've never heard anyone mention anything like that.

I wouldn't circumcise a baby. It seems ridiculous to me to cut a healthy baby for no reason. Foreskin is not a deformity that needs to be fixed. It's a natural and useful part of a penis.

Foreskin helps with slippy-slidyness during sex and with handjobs. Seems like it's supposed to be there for that slippy-slidy reason, and to protect the head when not having sex.


----------



## that_girl

> Foreskin is not a deformity that needs to be fixed. It's a natural and useful part of a penis.


:iagree: Perfectly stated.


----------



## Lon

bubbly girl said:


> Also, female mutilation is not the same as circumcising a male. It's done in certain countries for malicious reasons...so that the woman loses sensation down there and doesn't enjoy sex. It's their way to make sure a woman never cheats.
> 
> If your parents had you circumcised, they did it with good intentions and believed it was for the best. They didn't do it to harm you.


In cases where they remove the clitoris, yes I agree... But I don't see much difference in philosophy when they are just removing the protective skin from either boys or girls genitalia for cultural reasons. Nor am I sold at all on any perceived health benefits for cutting away the forsekin on infant males.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Statistically speaking most of the worlds males are not circumcised.

The US is one of the few western countries that still seems to push circumcision.

Part of the reason is thought to be because of monetary aspect, it's a money making machine, with Dr's making the profits, also foreskins are sold to cosmetic companies for big $. (Gross)

It is a tricky subject because most parents believe they are doing what is best for their children. We all want to do that.

More children statistically speaking will have problems with their tonsils, yet we don;t advocate cutting those out just in case.

In the cases where people think they need to look like their fathers, little boys generally look different in many ways to their fathers, no tatoos, peircings, facial hair, height, and in the case of them ever comparing penis's the difference can easily be explained.

Australia and the UK have very low rates of circumcision, even including those who get circumcised later due to infections etc.

As per HIV or other STI's children should be educated to protect themselves other ways, as being circumcised does not protect against these and they are still at risk. moreover most studies used to back this argument are done in places including African countries, where their is little access to protection and running water. When studies in western countries it found the the difference is minute.

Children can be taught to wash properly, just as little girls need to be taught the same. 

There are a certain amount of boys who do ;lose their penis every year too. Scary, also there are some deaths. There are also some boys left with disfigured penis's every year. For something un necessary that's just to high a risk IMO.

It is often done with little pain relief and is very painful and stressful for babies. They used to think it didn't hurt babies and that babies didn't feel as much pain as adults, but just because they don't remember it doesn't mean it's not just as painful. I read a study that showed a lot of boys don't cry much because their bodies go into a kind of shock, but when stress levels are monitored they go through the roof. 

I believe in full bodily autonomy and would advocate against something that changes a little persons body without urgent medical need to do so. they can all ways have it done later, but you can't change it once it's all ready done.

This is just some of what I found when researching for my son.


----------



## karma*girl

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl

I agree that the pain is certainly there & must make some sort of psychological impact- just because they cannot tell you how bad it hurts does not mean it wasn't horrible. 
The idea of my son's first experiences in life being tainted with pain was too much for me to handle.
My children's feelings are paramount to me- especially when they are too helpless to defend themselves..if I won't protect them at the very beginning of their precious life, who will?
So we chose to keep them safe, whole & perfect, the way they were delivered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

I have tow sons and their not cut!

its their body and if by chance they have a problem with it later then they can decide for them selves. I have talked with them about it and they did question why I am different(cut) and I explained that its a big controversy and I alway felt kinda jipped because someone else made it for me. we talked about making sure to pull it back and clean it because no body should have a stinky pee pee..


my youngest son did have a problem with 1 unirary track infection and an isue with his skin being to tight to pull back . I did a little resaerch and it said to stretch it everytine you take a shower so I showed him and now 3 years later I asked if him would rather get cut and both my boys screamed no way. he said now that hes stretched it hes good to go!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Well here is a wealth of information about the sexual effects : Study after study after study ...

Sexual effects of circumcision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All the UNcircumsized will like this >>>


> O'Hara and O'Hara found that women with intact partners reported higher likeliness of orgasms and a reduction in vaginal dryness. They conclude "women preferred vaginal intercourse with an anatomically complete penis over that with a circumcised penis" and argue that foreskin is a natural gliding stimulator of the vaginal walls during intercourse, increasing a woman's overall clitoral stimulation and helping her achieve orgasm more quickly and more often.


I guess I am just lucky, I never had a problem orgasming with my husband's mushroom pole...Lube, we never needed it -or very rare. And if he had any MORE sensitivity there in his youth, my lord, just touching him he would have went OFF...he would have had explosions in his pants.... as studies do show the ejaculating is a bit delayed with the circumsized in comparison...but in this way..... could be a Plus -less premature ejaculations going on -and great frustration for the woman. 

The claim of "sex drive" remains the same. 

One could look at this subject in a variety of ways. Circumcision will always be with us - due to recurring infections in some boys/men. And studies show if a man NEEDS it for medical reasons later in his life, he may fare worse in comparison to those who had it in their 1st few days of life. 

To even think that there are males who are happy being Uncircumsized, you would be wrong as well.... Read some of these stories... Universal Circumcision: Auto Circumcision: The Act of Faking Being Circumcised

Here is one's feelings...


> I'm a 19 year old uncircumcised guy in California, and I wish my parents had me circumcised at birth or when I was little.
> 
> Even though I have a short foreskin (which can either look like a low circumcision or partial circumcision), the foreskin is like a really uncomfortable piece of clothing that you can't take off. No matter how much you tug and pull at it.
> 
> The foreskin is just extra skin that's redundant and should be trimmed. If I have a son, I will definately have him circumcised.


 Of course he had this option to do, and he likley did. BUt there was a price of no erections for a time, higher cost of insurance.. 

So parents... I guess we're lucky if we get it right, either way, our sons may NOT agree with us. 

If you are happy with your penis and your wife is happy, that's all that matters here ... I see the issue "acceptable" both ways personally. One of those areas of Grey. Pros and Cons on both sides, just depends on where we want to be the most weight. I don't think we need protests to "stop the mutilation".... I find that rather extreme. 

Then I wonder, for those who feel strongly this way...How many would jump or suggest their small breasted wives get sliced & filled with silicone to enhance the cup size. If so, I'd find that rather interesting as God seems to know what he is doing.


----------



## sinnister

Dudes shouldnt feel mutilated by circumcision. I'm sorry if that's insensitive.


----------



## geek down

SimplyAmorous said:


> Then I wonder, for those who feel strongly this way...How many would jump or suggest their small breasted wives get sliced & filled with silicone to enhance the cup size. If so, I'd find that rather interesting as God seems to know what he is doing.


Interesting point, however may I make a counter point. Would you put implants in an infant, intending to give her the chest she might want? or do you let nature take its course and allow her to alter herself when she is old enough.

Myself, I loved my wifes breasts.. She didn't because of a few marks and her two sisters were 'bigger and better' in her eyes. I told her to get implants if that would make her happy and I would find a way to pay for them. She asked if I wanted her to get them.. I told her I just want her to like herself and I am happy with her looks either way..I told her get them for you, not for me..but allow me to play with them..

The implant comment is valid to a point, until you see that the circumsicion is without consent and the implants are with consent.


----------



## YinPrincess

Very interesting thread... I am too sensitive to watch the video... I am always afraid of seeing things I wish I could unsee.

I am sorry that you are going through these feelings... I, in no way, can relate at all. But I can imagine what it must feel like, and yes, I agree that it is unnecessary and should be a choice made the recipient, not someone else's. I love natural male bodies just the way they are - however, I've never been with an uncircumcized man, so there is no way I can state a preference. 

If I had had a son and not a daughter I would NOT have elected for this procedure...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

If i had it to do over I wouldn't have put my kid through circumcision. First of all, they did it wrong. So while he's cut, he doesn't look cut unless he has an erection...lol not that I make it a habit to look at his penis! 

Second of all I got pressured into it by the doctor and my ex. I got told my little man would be ridiculed and made to be an outcast if he wasn't cut.

I've been with one uncut man and it didn't bother me one bit.


----------



## JenniferMarried36

We had both of our son's circumsized and they slept through it all so it is different for everyone. They put freezing on it and it looked good after.

We put vaseline on it for weeks until it healed up. No problems.

I prefer the look of a circumsized penis. An uncircumsized penis looks like the trunk of an elephant if you ask me. Weird.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

geek down said:


> Interesting point, however may I make a counter point. Would you put implants in an infant, intending to give her the chest she might want? or do you let nature take its course and allow her to alter herself when she is old enough.


 Always enjoy a counter, helps me learn & dig into the issue more myself.  Of course I would never do what you suggested.... simply becuase there is zero health benefit whatsoever for adding silicone to the breast, in fact, it clouds mammograms, they can leak, the only benefit is purely VISUAL - period. The act of circumcision carries SOME benefits to the male, as I have layed out in another post. 

I clearly understand you all wash with soap & water everyday and are hardly worried about these infections..or the smell of "smegma" - can read a little about that here >>> Scent of an uncircumcised penis 

But in this day & age with Promiscuity being KING ... I feel the harboring of some infections could be a pretty big deal. I know we don't live in Africa here, but HIV transmission rises tremendously in those uncircumsized (we know how men don't care for raincoats in the heat of the moment )...so all the help they can get -could be a plus - to saving lives. 

>>>


> Scientific trials have shown that male circumcision can reduce a man’s risk of becoming infected with HIV during heterosexual intercourse by up to 60 percent.1 2 These findings have led to the decision by UNAIDS and the World Health Organization (WHO) to recommended circumcision as an important new element of HIV prevention. Circumcision & HIV


 It is clearly more cost effective to the whole country to circumcise those males. America picking up much of the cost. 



> Myself, I loved my wifes breasts.. She didn't because of a few marks and her two sisters were 'bigger and better' in her eyes. I told her to get implants if that would make her happy and I would find a way to pay for them. She asked if I wanted her to get them.. I told her I just want her to like herself and I am happy with her looks either way..I told her get them for you, not for me..but allow me to play with them..


 I'm not saying I am against it either way but the fact so many Big Boobed Barbies are walking around & this becoming the norm of society sure ain't helping the smaller breasted, I think it is a very sad state personally. 

I suppose when the pendulum swings the other direction on circumcision , as it is showing in this thread very clearly that it IS... males will all desire to be UNCUT .... I will be curious to see how this affects our very promiscious society with upped infections and diseases....in comparison to those who are circumsized. You know they will have the statistics for all of these things. 




> The implant comment is valid to a point, until you see that the circumsicion is without consent and the implants are with consent.


 So you are one who would like to see the practice stopped cold then...you feel it IS a "civil right " issue. If so, you are not alone -they have already marched in the streets. 

Is Circumcision the Next Civil Rights Issue? - Technorati Politics


----------



## that_girl

A cut penis is 'preferred' to look at because it's what most people know. Had circumcision never happened, an uncut would be the norm.

I never cared, cut or uncut, lookwise. Just a body, nothing weird or gross about it.


----------



## norajane

> I suppose when the pendulum swings the other direction on circumcision , as it is showing in this thread very clearly that it IS... males will all desire to be UNCUT .... I will be curious to see how this affects our very promiscious society with upped infections and diseases....in comparison to those who are circumsized. You know they will have the statistics for all of these things.


Many Europeans are uncut. We can probably look to their infection and disease rates to see more realistic comparisons to the US (as opposed to Africa). I'm assuming the Europeans are equally as "promiscuous" as Americans, ha!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

geek down said:


> My cause is that I feel mutilated and with my current cancer problems down there, its always in my mind.


What does this mean, you have CANCER..down there? 

ANd I wonder...have you felt this way the majority of your life or is this something new that has been bothering you ..and strongly I see. 

What do you miss the most about your foreskin ? 
WHat specifially have you grieved? 

Obviously your healing will only come with an "acceptance" of where you are now...otherwise you will remain tormented and angry. 

What can be born out of your anger though...is to take up a cause...that is what social activists DO....and most times because a FIRE was lit under them to change some Injustice they feel so strongly about - to get the word out. 

Not that I personally can understand how you are feeling...but I can admire anyone who puts himself or herself out there in expressing how strongly they feel about an issue...all voices have a right to be heard.


----------



## Nro

At first, I thought this was intended only for females to respond, but I see that other men have chimed in as well. For what it's worth, I'm 'natural' and despite NOT having great hygiene as a youth, I never experienced any issues with infections related to my penis. In fact, I only started cleaning my penis correctly after I became sexually active. I'm not advocating bad hygiene by any means, but I feel like the dirty intact penis is overblown.


----------



## geek down

SimplyAmorous said:


> What does this mean, you have CANCER..down there?
> 
> ANd I wonder...have you felt this way the majority of your life or is this something new that has been bothering you ..and strongly I see.
> 
> What do you miss the most about your foreskin ?
> WHat specifially have you grieved?
> 
> Obviously your healing will only come with an "acceptance" of where you are now...otherwise you will remain tormented and angry.
> 
> What can be born out of your anger though...is to take up a cause...that is what social activists DO....and most times because a FIRE was lit under them to change some Injustice they feel so strongly about - to get the word out.
> 
> Not that I personally can understand how you are feeling...but I can admire anyone who puts himself or herself out there in expressing how strongly they feel about an issue...all voices have a right to be heard.


I'm in the middle of treatment for testicular cancer. Its always bugged me. With my wife leaving me and saying some pretty mean hurtful things about my masculinity and with the constant attention to that area, I feel like maybe these new problems and the surgeries and treatments...etc...is just anouther way I'm 'half a man' so to speak..ya know.. no foreskin, one ball...scars...


----------



## Nro

geek down said:


> I'm in the middle of treatment for testicular cancer. Its always bugged me. With my wife leaving me and saying some pretty mean hurtful things about my masculinity and with the constant attention to that area, I feel like maybe these new problems and the surgeries and treatments...etc...is just anouther way I'm 'half a man' so to speak..ya know.. no foreskin, one ball...scars...


I'm sorry that she belittled you in that way. When people are upset, they tend to say the most hurtful things. I wish you a full recovery. As far as man-hood is concerned, our genitals don't define us. Good luck!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

geek down said:


> I'm in the middle of treatment for testicular cancer. Its always bugged me. With my wife leaving me and saying some pretty mean hurtful things about my masculinity and with the constant attention to that area, I feel like maybe these new problems and the surgeries and treatments...etc...is just anouther way I'm 'half a man' so to speak..ya know.. no foreskin, one ball...scars...


So sorry to hear about what you are going through Geek Down... and for what your wife has said... any woman who hits this low when a man is down .....is not a very good person inside, ya know. I speak that with a little more meaning than many will ever know...

I know it is easy for all of us to say, but please don't allow such unkindness to take from you-who you are, what you have to give in this life. Realize that often it says more about the hurtful person than it ever does about the one on the receiving end. 

I don't know your story, but I can see all the extra attention in this area wasn't helping, only magnified everything. Is it possible you have tried to re-focus to get the hurt off of her very emotionally hurtful behavior , and directed it all into this issue, kinda like an escape to deal with the deep pain. 

I think when we are hurting excruciatingly we tend to do things like that. Just a thought. Again, easy for me to say this but as Nro said... our genitals don't define us.


----------



## nandosbella

ok, to compare a circumcision on a man to sexual mutilation on a woman is so laughable to me. first of all.. when women's genitalia are mutilated there are horrible intentions behind it. and in no way could it be even be considered beneficial to a woman. when it's done on a woman.. it's solely with cruel intentions. 

with men, i dont think those evil intentions are there. parents dont cut their children to inhibit their sexual experiences for the rest of their son's lives. their justification is either hygienic or aesthetic, and quite frankly, i feel they have every right to justify either. 

on a personal note.. i've been with both. cut is probably more aesthetically pleasing to me.. but my hubs is uncut. and his sensitivity level is insane... no it's down right annoying. i cant play with him like i want to because he's always.. "oh.. baby.. careful.." and bjs are much easier/enjoyable without the extra skin. but when it comes down to it.. i dont really care either way; i can work with both.


----------



## Nro

nandosbella said:


> *parents dont cut their children to inhibit their sexual experiences* for the rest of their son's lives. their justification is either hygienic or aesthetic, and quite frankly, i feel they have every right to justify either.



In 1978, The Ritual of Circumcision,[40] Karen Erickson Paige writes: "In the United States, the current medical rationale for circumcision developed after the operation was in wide practice. The original reason for the surgical removal of the foreskin, or prepuce, was to *control 'masturbatory insanity*' – the range of mental disorders that people believed were caused by the 'polluting' practice of 'self-abuse.'"


Everyone has their own preferences due to their own personal(and limited) experiences. Again, the bigger issue is that every male should also be given a chance to make their own decision.


----------



## that_girl

Nro said:


> In 1978, The Ritual of Circumcision,[40] Karen Erickson Paige writes: "In the United States, the current medical rationale for circumcision developed after the operation was in wide practice. The original reason for the surgical removal of the foreskin, or prepuce, was to *control 'masturbatory insanity*' – the range of mental disorders that people believed were caused by the 'polluting' practice of 'self-abuse.'"


That's some sick shet.


----------



## nandosbella

NRO... something written 34 years ago IS NOT relevant to why parents choose this for their kids today. duh. i challenge you to find someone today with this motive. sheesh. 

and we all know that foreskin or no foreskin has nothing to do with "masturbatory insanity". not sure what your point is... of if there is one?


----------



## Runs like Dog

It was in practical terms, outlawed in Germany last week. The 60,000 Jews still living in Germany won't squawk too loud but will slowly and quietly emigrate. The 11 million or so Muslims won't go so quietly, so good luck with that. 

San Francisco tried to outlaw it earlier this year, the move went down in flames. It probably won't be the last time some stupid hippies try to do that. All I can say, feel free to do nothing to fight that because I will be laughing like crazy when they come for your tattoos or your fast food or your smoking or your lack of sunblock or your sugar intake or your red meat or a million other things Mother Government will want to ship you off to the gulag for.


----------



## Lon

nandosbella said:


> ok, to compare a circumcision on a man to sexual mutilation on a woman is so laughable to me. first of all.. when women's genitalia are mutilated there are horrible intentions behind it. and in no way could it be even be considered beneficial to a woman. when it's done on a woman.. it's solely with cruel intentions.
> 
> with men, i dont think those evil intentions are there. parents dont cut their children to inhibit their sexual experiences for the rest of their son's lives. their justification is either hygienic or aesthetic, and quite frankly, i feel they have every right to justify either.


I don't find it laughable, the cultures where FGM is performed, just as ours does with MGM, don't believe it is with evil intentions... its just customs and the societal expectations they were all raised in, and in fact they probably believe, genuinely, that it is beneficial in some way.

To me the biggest difference is that invariably there is frequently much more damage to the female sexual organs in FGM where in MGM the trauma is much more often less significant.

You argue that it is done for aesthetic reasons and so that BJ's are more pleasant to give, well that's pretty much the same argument for FGM - aesthetics and pleasure of the opposing partner.

I would say the reasons for FGM is not "evil" purely ignorance. And my argument against male circumcision would follow the exact same logic. Thankfully, even though I'm cut like most other north american men my age I can atleast achieve orgasm so its not as if I feel I was vastly robbed of something I needed, though I do believe my foreskin was removed because of my parents, and their parent's before them ignorance.


----------



## Nro

nandosbella said:


> NRO... something written 34 years ago IS NOT relevant to why parents choose this for their kids today. duh. i challenge you to find someone today with this motive. sheesh.
> 
> *and we all know that foreskin or no foreskin has nothing to do with "masturbatory insanity". not sure what your point is*... of if there is one?


Nandos, it helped springboard the circumcision craze. I'm sure they had good intentions, but it was indeed a factor that in hindsight, was near-sighted because skin or no skin, we're fapping! 
My point is that a lot of decisions are based on pre-conceived notions that are essentially, theories. However, I'll digress. OP wanted a female's opinion on the subject, not a history lesson.


----------



## swedish

geek down said:


> 5. Did you circumcise your son when he was an infant? and did you talk to him when he got older to see if its what HE would have done? If he says he would not have done it, how can you justify it?


I had some serious internal turmoil over this when pregnant with my first (who ended up being a boy) as to what we should do. His dad (we are divorced) is not circumcised (he's from the UK) but where we live over 90% are so I struggled with him feeling insecure that he was 'different' as he got older if we did not have it done. After a lot of reading and speaking with my Dr. (who was against it from a medical standpoint) we decided not to have him circumcised & went on to have another boy who also is not. When they turned 13, I revisited the decision with them and they both indicated they are happy the way they are. 

A good friend of mine has 3 boys (now men) and 2 were fine with being uncircumcised but her middle son wanted it done so had it done at 15 and does not regret it.

I am sorry you are having such a difficult time with this and especially that this makes you feel less of a man. I don't see any correlation to manliness but understand it is very personal for you. My h is circumcised and if I am honest, I do prefer it and he is most definitely all man


----------



## CantePe

For my boys - not my body, not my choice and it's no longer paid for in Canada, even frowned upon here for the most part.

My hubby has a partial one. Doesn't bother me because I can't change that, if he wanted to I would support him fully for it.

I am anti-circ. I advocate for not doing it personally. It isn't even accepted by the American Pediatric Society anymore, in fact they call it an unnecessary cosmetic surgery.

One ounce of blood for a new born lost can be dangerous. Many have died because of it (infections, blood loss). I don't think it's necessary at all.

I have been with a guy who wasn't circ'ed and I'm with one who partially circ'ed I prefer uncirc'ed (and in this case partially seems to be fine for me too considering I'm one of the lucky ones who has orgasm through intercourse every time - he knows what buttons to push, always has).

However, I am also informed choice - if the person does the research and concludes it's for them and is of age to make that decision then it is their choice.


----------



## geek down

On a side note here.. I posted the same OP in both the mens and womens section...And to my suprise.. I find more vitriolic and hostile responses in the men's section and more informative responses in the woman's...Is this because of unresolved and psychological reasons from BEING cut? instead of being WITH someone who has been cut? I wonder what Freud would say.


----------



## Lyris

I only have daughters, but I would never do anything to permanently change my child's body without clear cut, incontrovertible proof that it was in his or her best interests. And I don't mean the faint possibility that they may be infinitesimally more at risk for very rare cancers, or that they may not get as many bj's - well, they can wash then, can't they.

I don't believe it is a parents right to surgically change their child's body without their understanding and consent. And I'm not excluding circumcision for religious reasons either, it's still wrong. 

My husband is not circumcised and I am very glad. I would hate it if he had lost any of his sensitivity. He always smells beautiful, and it retracts when necessary, just like it is designed to do.

I'm very sorry this was done to you, OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mettophobic

They circumcise women too. You think male circumcision is terrifying, see what they do to them some time. 

That being said, if it was my kid, I'd chose not to. Because I wouldn't want anyone making a permanent decision about my junk either.


----------



## aussiechick

My partneris uncircumcised. I don't have a lot of experience but it is my preference. I enjoy being with him more than the one before. I have no intention of circumcising future children.

You may want your back. Don't be angry at those that made the decision for u. It was probably so you would be accepted in the locker room and not based on what women supposedly would desire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

nandosbella said:


> NRO... something written 34 years ago IS NOT relevant to why parents choose this for their kids today. duh. i challenge you to find someone today with this motive. sheesh.
> 
> and we all know that foreskin or no foreskin has nothing to do with "masturbatory insanity". not sure what your point is... of if there is one?


You're using the same rationalization that proponents of FGM use to keep doing that to little girls. 

A lot of the motivation for circumcision of boys is because "it looks right cut." "It's what people do, I don't want my kid to look different."

Parents where FGM is practiced have no ill intent, that's just tradition of what you do to women. The origin is pure evil, but much of the reason it is done is because parents think that's what they need to do to their little girls.


----------



## Cara

All of the "reasons" people give, yes even the religious ones, are never a good enough reason mutilate a baby's penis. I told my husband that if he insisted our boys get cut he would find himself in divorce court. 

People can justify anything, espevially when they hide behind religion, tradition or pseudo-science.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cara

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

If people stop doing it, kids won't look different.

And wtf? I look different. My breasts are different from my friends' breasts. My vagina looks different than any other woman's, I'm sure. thankfully my parents didn't cut any of that.


----------



## in my tree

I've been with mostly circumcised men but a couple of uncircumcised men (not Americans) and really had no preference. 

If I were to have a son, I would not have had him circumcised as I really feel that it would be his choice to make. Teach them about hygiene, condom use and any other thing that we would teach all of our boys and he should be okay. Oh, and as a side note, I am a nurse and had to work in the well baby unit a few times where circumcisions were performed. Man, did I feel bad for those little tots.


----------



## geek down

Cara said:


> All of the "reasons" people give, yes even the religious ones, are never a good enough reason mutilate a baby's penis. I told my husband that if he insisted our boys get cut he would find himself in divorce court.
> 
> People can justify anything, espevially when they hide behind religion, tradition or pseudo-science.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have always said that religion is a corrupt institute because of the actions of man and not because of the message that was intended..As an Anti-thiest, I feel all religion is inherently corrupt and positively a negative force in this world. The term 'god's will' has been used uncountable times in history to justify horrendous actions of cruelty. I don't want to get into a debate about this in this thread so anyone with an opposite view, skip it for now. 

I disagree about ALL the reasons. if there is a legit medical reason, which there are although they account for a very small amount of circumcisions, and the child is still too young to understand, then as a parent you need to make that call. If its death and/or extreme pain or a circumcision..the call is easy to make for circumcision. However, modern medicine has solved alot of medical problems that just a few years ago was a death sentence. With new information and new science comes a new way of thinking and acting. Old norms must be replaced with new.


----------



## Nro

wifeinsa said:


> 1. *My first husband was not circumsized. Sex was painful for him due to the forskin needing to be pulled back*. He often had painful sex becuase of it.
> 2. My second husband was not circumsized. When he was about 10 a doctor noticed he had a problem. His forskin was fused as in stuck to the penis. The head of his penis would not come out, there was a small opening at the tip for pee but it was basically always stuck. His parents were offered surgery but refused. He requested it from them severl times during his teen years but they also refused. [*B]To that point he had never had a good sex life*. He felt very little during sex since the tip of the penis was not exposed[/B].


The situations you described, while unfortunate, are NOT normal among natural men.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

geek down said:


> I have always said that religion is a corrupt institute because of the actions of man and not because of the message that was intended..As an Anti-thiest, I feel all religion is inherently corrupt and positively a negative force in this world. The term 'god's will' has been used uncountable times in history to justify horrendous actions of cruelty. I don't want to get into a debate about this in this thread so anyone with an opposite view, skip it for now.
> 
> I disagree about ALL the reasons. if there is a legit medical reason, which there are although they account for a very small amount of circumcisions, and the child is still too young to understand, then as a parent you need to make that call. If its death and/or extreme pain or a circumcision..the call is easy to make for circumcision. However, modern medicine has solved alot of medical problems that just a few years ago was a death sentence. With new information and new science comes a new way of thinking and acting. Old norms must be replaced with new.


OP, don't you have testicular cancer? Hey, I'm just happy I am alive, I don't really care what my tits look like right now and I certainly wouldn't b!tch that my nipples look different. You? Well apparently your come to Jesus moment was that your parents cut your penis 31 years ago. You have a wife and kids you hate according to your posts. You hate every single thing about them. Not exactly a man facing death, now is it? You care about what the head of your penis looks like, so much so that you started two discussions in two different forums.


----------



## Aristotle

I'm also part of the man club that wishes I would have had a choice. A girls vagina is prone to more infections (smells, yeast, bacteria, and dirt) than a flap of skin over my penis gland ever would, does that mean we should invert the vaginas and keep them dry so there isn't moisture or a chance to get infections? 

I would have kept mine for sure and hate that fact that I didn't have a choice. I feel almost cheated, especially now with european or uncut guys almost being a preference. 

I was going to let me son make his own choice but had girls only .


----------



## MrsOldNews

Aristotle uncut is not a preference in my neck of the woods. I
Not saying what is right or wrong but most women in my territory think uncut=ugly. 

The first man Ive ever been with orally was uncut. I remember thinking
some not very nice thoughts (to say the least) when I first saw his member. But I still took care of him because I cared about him as a whole. It's easy to get over hangups when you're infatuated with someone 
(now a days I could pretty much care less btw)

To the op: do you think your accomplishing anything positive in your life by fixating on an issue you know you can't change? 

Don't you think all that negative energy could be channeled elsewhere in a more productive manner? 

If you feed off positive vibes instead of negative ones(which you're currently doing) imagine how much happier and less stressed you would be?

I'm not trying to downplay your feelings just throwing a bit of truth your way.


----------



## chillymorn

mr willy lost his tossel cap and now I'm pi$$ed!!!!!

his head is cold and shrinkage sux!!!!!!!!


but hes as clean as can be to bad as I get older its less and less sensitive


----------



## geek down

Therealbrighteyes said:


> OP, don't you have testicular cancer? Hey, I'm just happy I am alive, I don't really care what my tits look like right now and I certainly wouldn't b!tch that my nipples look different. You? Well apparently your come to Jesus moment was that your parents cut your penis 31 years ago. You have a wife and kids you hate according to your posts. You hate every single thing about them. Not exactly a man facing death, now is it? You care about what the head of your penis looks like, so much so that you started two discussions in two different forums.


Matt 7:5
Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.

At Ms.old lady
I thought that letting out your anxiety and talking your way through them is the best way to get over a personal problem..If not, I'd love to hear your way to bottle up feelings and not talk about them, yet solve the underlying problems that caused them...I'm all ears...


----------



## La Rose Noire

I have no preference between cut and uncut.

As for circumcising my son, I'd leave that decision to his father.


----------



## geek down

Why his father?? Why not him? Not to be mean, just asking a question. What intimate and personal knowledge would his father possess that would allow him to look into this new man's intellect to make that choice..


----------



## La Rose Noire

geek down said:


> Why his father?? Why not him? Not to be mean, just asking a question. What intimate and personal knowledge would his father possess that would allow him to look into this new man's intellect to make that choice..


He knows what it's like to have a penis and what it's like to be circumcised at birth.


----------



## geek down

La Rose Noire said:


> He knows what it's like to have a penis and what it's like to be circumcised at birth.


Does he know what its like to have your son's pens?


----------



## larry.gray

La Rose Noire said:


> He knows what it's like to have a penis and what it's like to be circumcised at birth.


The flipside is that he doesn't know what it's like to be uncircumcised.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lon said:


> I don't find it laughable, the cultures where FGM is performed, just as ours does with MGM, don't believe it is with evil intentions... its just customs and the societal expectations they were all raised in, and in fact they probably believe, genuinely, that it is beneficial in some way.
> 
> To me the biggest difference is that invariably there is frequently much more damage to the female sexual organs in FGM where in MGM the trauma is much more often less significant.
> 
> You argue that it is done for aesthetic reasons and so that BJ's are more pleasant to give, well that's pretty much the same argument for FGM - aesthetics and pleasure of the opposing partner.
> 
> *I would say the reasons for FGM is not "evil" purely ignorance. And my argument against male circumcision would follow the exact same logic. * Thankfully, even though I'm cut like most other north american men my age I can atleast achieve orgasm so its not as if I feel I was vastly robbed of something I needed, though I do believe my foreskin was removed because of my parents, and their parent's before them ignorance.



:iagree::iagree::iagree:

This is the most logical response I have read so far!

There is a quote from German Philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche that goes like this:

"....All things are subject to interpretation whichever interpretation prevails at a given time is a function of power and not truth...."

However I absolutely love to see people's reaction when
" reality bites and illusions shatter...."


----------



## bkaydezz

geek down said:


> If the particular man has a ph problem or is suffering because of not being cut, then get cut. Its his penis, its his choice..
> 
> There are problems with the foreskin being to tight and hurting during sex or other problems that can be solved by removing it.
> 
> Like the apendix.. We don't actually need it and only remove it when it needs to be removed..Why is this procedure done IF there is no medical reason to have it..without the boys permission that is.


he always wanted too. but decided no because he was older. so as long as you still have it you always have the option of having it cut. of course there is a reason why everyone has what they have there their bodies. 

like i said before no arguement. i was jsut sharing what he went through and what some girlfriends had mentioned to me.


----------



## Hope1964

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> This is the most logical response I have read so far!


:iagree:

I am against male circumcision. My boys aren't done because when they were born it was deemed unnecessary and you had to pay for it. Hubby isn't done and I like him just the way he is  I have no experience with circ'd penises whatsoever.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

With my oldest son, I was 19 and it was just something we all did, so I didn't hesitate to have him circ'd. With my twins, I was on an attachment parenting board and I was really leaning towards not having them circ'd but in the end, my ex husband wanted to have them done. His father died of penile cancer, which started in his foreskin, he had a circ and it still spread through out his body. Apparently it's very rare, but it still happens. But it's all in the past. Can't change it, even if I wanted too. My boys are healthy and happy and I can't complain.

Now, if I was to ever become so insane and decided I wanted another child, and it was a boy, he would NOT be circ'd. 

I didn't get my daughters ears pierced until she was 3, and she was relentless about it, and to this day she loves her earrings. Oh, and she didn't cry when she got them done either


----------



## TMCK

My guy is, no idea about my dad (why would I know?). Really no concern of mine. We don't have kids, no reason to contemplate one way or another. I will say that it seems parents are too focused on protecting and less about teaching how to survive.


----------



## Blanca

Nro said:


> Quote:
> _Originally Posted by wifeinsa
> 1. My first husband was not circumsized. Sex was painful for him due to the forskin needing to be pulled back. He often had painful sex becuase of it.
> 2. My second husband was not circumsized. When he was about 10 a doctor noticed he had a problem. His forskin was fused as in stuck to the penis. The head of his penis would not come out, there was a small opening at the tip for pee but it was basically always stuck. His parents were offered surgery but refused. He requested it from them severl times during his teen years but they also refused. *To that point he had never had a good sex life. He felt very little during sex since the tip of the penis was not exposed*. _
> 
> The situations you described, while unfortunate, are NOT normal among natural men.


My H has the same problem. I only came to realize it wasn't normal when I read some of these forums. After four years of a horrible sex life I realized it's because his foreskin doesn't go back naturally. He doesn't enjoy sex because it hurts him when his foreskin goes back and he can't really feel anything since the top of his penis is always covered. We cannot have sex without a condom. It sucks. We don't have much sex.

I dated another guy who also wasn't circumcised and I thought it was just gross. I don't know if his functioned properly or not but he always wanted me to give him bjs and I refused; it smelled and just looked gross. NO thanks. The guys I dated who were circumcised looked much, much better. 

If I knew then what I know now, I would've picked a circumcised guy.


----------



## Blanca

geek down said:


> If the particular man has a ph problem or is suffering because of not being cut, then get cut. Its his penis, its his choice..
> 
> There are problems with the foreskin being to tight and hurting during sex or other problems that can be solved by removing it.


It's not that simple. My H has problems with his foreskin but if he were to get it cut now it would be a disaster. He's too old. Doctors do not recommend it because not only would be extremely traumatic for him but he is way too sensitive down there to have it exposed all the time now. One way or another the choice was made for him.


----------



## missmolly

that hypersensitivity goes away fairly quickly after adult circumcision.
And yes it is painful, but does not last forever.
I don't think there is a cut off age for this procedure, if you need it, you need it. 
Now let's talk about the pain of childbirth . . . . . .


----------



## geek down

Blanca said:


> It's not that simple. My H has problems with his foreskin but if he were to get it cut now it would be a disaster. He's too old. Doctors do not recommend it because not only would be extremely traumatic for him but he is way too sensitive down there to have it exposed all the time now. One way or another the choice was made for him.


You know there is another option here.. He can stretch the foreskin so its not so tight if thats the problem. The same method is used to "un-circumcise" a penis. Or if its a PH problem, the doctor can recommend a different body wash or soap..

The sensitivity does go down and he would just have to wear a cover or cup to protect it for a while till it adjusts.


----------



## Sprout

My husband is intact with no problems at all, and I'm very happy with it. Our son is also intact.


----------



## mina

Circumcision is a LIE told to you by people who want you to suffer because they don't want to face THEIR loss. 

I run everything you wanted to know about circumcision but were afraid to ask (because you knew you weren't going to like the answers!) and I am with you 100%. I am fighting to make routine infant circumcision illegal in this country. I am a member of National Organization of Circumcision Information Resource Centers Intactivists 

Please feel free to PM me and I'll get you some contacts.


----------

